# How to assemble the P&S Controller



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

Use the same capacitor and igbts that are listed in the ac build. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Where did you see the build guide? I've got an early version of their DC controller and am curious how their current one differs.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

Check out this thread. You can see pics of people's builds including my own. I will say that Paul offers great communication and he will give you recommendations on parts to buy if you just ask...

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195225&highlight=paul+sabrina


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ocean said:


> I will say that Paul offers great communication and he will give you recommendations on parts to buy if you just ask...
> [/url]


I agree Paul has answered all my question when ever asked


----------

